# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Flix Brewhouse

## ljbab728

I wasn't quite sure about the best place to post this, but it is mainly about entertainment.

http://m.newsok.com/article/5540772




> Dinner, a drink and a movie could soon be an all-in-one affair, if Oklahoma's Legislature and governor approve.
> Flix combines the latest Hollywood productions with custom crafted beers and food served in theater, on an a la carte basis.
> Each Flix Brewhouse has eight to nine screens, typically, and Silvers said the firm never builds a location with more than 10, as it considers itself to be more of a boutique concept that is following an industry trend to build smaller, more intimate, well-appointed and upscale projects.
> 
> Each Flix Brewhouse also has an on-site brewery turning out handcrafted beers.

----------


## Dr Beard Face

Not thrilled they want to do that with kids there.   I love that I can go to the warren and see a movie with no kids around.  The idea of a kid having food and utensils they can throw and clang together sounds horrible to me.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Not thrilled they want to do that with kids there.   I love that I can go to the warren and see a movie with no kids around.  The idea of a kid having food and utensils they can throw and clang together sounds horrible to me.


Yep, should be no kids, agree totally!

----------


## bchris02

Downtown OKC really needs something like this.

----------


## jerrywall

I don't understand them saying they couldn't do it under current laws....  They'd just need to separate out the adults only seating from the family seating like the Warren.

----------


## sooner88

> I don't understand them saying they couldn't do it under current laws....  They'd just need to separate out the adults only seating from the family seating like the Warren.


I think that's exactly what they want to avoid - having a separate area for 21+. This is an outdated law and there is no reason that something like Flix, Alamo Drafthouse, etc. should be treated differently than a restaurant which serves food/alcohol in an all ages area. I don't see there being much push back once this gets through legislation.

----------


## BDP

> Downtown OKC really needs something like this.


Maybe Randy Hogan could do something like that in lower brickto... never mind.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bchris02

> Maybe Randy Hogan could do something like that in lower brickto... never mind.


Best to keep Randy Hogan developing where his style of development belongs...Memorial Rd.

----------


## jerrywall

> I think that's exactly what they want to avoid - having a separate area for 21+. This is an outdated law and there is no reason that something like Flix, Alamo Drafthouse, etc. should be treated differently than a restaurant which serves food/alcohol in an all ages area. I don't see there being much push back once this gets through legislation.


Are they though?  Or is it that they're held to the same food/liquor sales ratios as restaurants and classes of liquor licenses?

----------


## sooner88

> Are they though?  Or is it that they're held to the same food/liquor sales ratios as restaurants and classes of liquor licenses?


From the article:

"If adopted, permits could be issued to theaters to sell beer and mixed beverages without requiring those services to be segregated into an adult-only environment."

----------


## shawnw

I'm under the impression that sometimes businesses negotiate non-compete agreements in their leases regarding similar businesses in an area. If Harkins has something like that then Hogan wouldn't be able to put this in LB. My real world experience with this was when I lived at the Classen (I was in one of the first batch of occupiers, first to live in my unit, etc), we were told we were getting a coffee shop in one of the retail spaces. We eventually got the City Bites but never a coffee shop. When I asked why, I was told by management it was because City Bites had a non-compete clause in their lease and they sell coffee. That said, minus the completely crap hours of that particular City Bites, it was better on average to have them than it would have been to have  coffee shop I suspect.

----------


## White Peacock

There's a theater called Bagdad in the Hawthorne District in Portland that serves pizza and beer. Fantastic place to spend an evening.

----------


## TheTravellers

OK Allows Alcohol in Cinemas. Expect Movie Going to Become Even More Insufferable.

----------


## jerrywall

> OK Allows Alcohol in Cinemas. Expect Movie Going to Become Even More Insufferable.


I'm just.... *facepalm*

This is the worst type of click bait.  TLO has had multiple articles arguing for the modernization of our liquor laws, and to get them in line with more states.  Now when the folks on 23rd do something that does just that, it's "what about the children!" (basically).  Alcohol sales are allowed in movie theaters all over the country with no problems.  Besides, I know so many folks that smuggle in flasks to movie theaters.

I would bet money if this bill had been vetoed by the governor, there would have been an article lamenting it not passing and attacking her.

Restrictions can always be put into place, like only allowing one drink per transaction.  How often are people really going to leave the theater to get a drink?

----------


## Roger S

> I'm just.... *facepalm*


You do realize that TLO is a satire site? It's all about click baiting.

----------


## jerrywall

> You do realize that TLO is a satire site? It's all about click baiting.


I know, but look at the comments.  They seem to have actually convinced a few people.  Not everyone sees it as a satire site.  They're a weird mix of the onion and a legit news site, and have some local influence (regretfully).

----------


## Roger S

> I know, but look at the comments.  They seem to have actually convinced a few people.  Not everyone sees it as a satire site.  They're a weird mix of the onion and a legit news site, and have some local influence (regretfully).


I see the comments and unfortunately they just remind me of how gullible people are.... I believe there is a phrase associated with, though never verified as actually being said by, P.T. Barnum that rings very true in the age of social media..... Perhaps it should even be updated for the faster digital age.... There's a sucker born every nanosecond.

----------


## 2Lanez

TLO is not entirely satire.  They do some actual news and commentary.  Now, the quality of each can be debated, but it's definitely not satire only.

----------


## Roger S

Well I definitely don't go there to get news or commentary... They are no different than The Onion to me.... And unfortunately I've seen way too many similar comments left on Onion articles.

----------


## TheTravellers

WTH is "all about the children" in that article?  The takeaway I got was that people are going to drink at movie theaters and possibly/probably get drunk and obnoxious and going to make movie-going even more sh*tty than it is now (which is pretty much the title of the article).  I haven't gone to a mainstream movie theater in years because of all the other things that Louis mentioned in the article and the fact that there might be idiots getting drunk there just makes it even more unlikely I'm going to ever set foot inside a movie theater again, except for maybe the MOA one, where idiots and kids just aren't there.

----------


## gopokes88

> You do realize that TLO is a satire site? It's all about click baiting.


You do realize you don't know what satire is right?

----------


## Roger S

> You do realize you don't know what satire is right?


You do realize that TLO has admitted on multiple occasions that they are a satire site?

Which I suppose could be satire too.

----------


## jerrywall

It's the "what about the children" argument fallacy.  Basically manufactured hand wringing over something that likely isn't going to happen and hasn't happened anywhere else.  It's not literally "about the children".

I've sat in the balcony in the Warren tons of times and have never had any problems.

----------


## Roger S

Directly from The Lost Ogle about page....




> TheLostOgle.com is an independent news and info website that covers the (occasionally) great state of Oklahoma. The content is satirical in nature and may be considered crude, indifferent, irreverent, politically incorrect, tacky, offensive, etc. Basically, think Daily Show meets frat house meets Onion meets Buzzfeed meets Chive, but not nearly that good. If you have a problem with TLO, the satire is working too well or you need to dumb down your sense of humor.

----------


## Roger S

> I've sat in the balcony in the Warren tons of times and have never had any problems.


Was about to say the exact same thing.

----------


## sooner88

Curious to see how quickly we see this pop up. I know there is a Flix in the works right now.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Well I definitely don't go there to get news or commentary... They are no different than The Onion to me.... And unfortunately I've seen way too many similar comments left on Onion articles.


I'm more in agreement with Jerry on this. They are different than the Onion and I can think of at least two examples how they are not just satire .  They were involved with opening up the Governors e-mail box and exposing the fact that she was using a private email account to circumvent the open records act. TLO also exposed David Stanley Auto for all the shady dealings they engage in. Stanley was hit with the biggest fine in state history for deceptive practices. Stanley has also been sued for passing off a car that had been totaled as "garage kept". None of the local media outlets have reported any of this. Speculation is that because of the massive ad dollars Stanley pays to advertise,  TV/print/radio  will not make this a story. 
As far as the article on the drinks in movies. Just because they were advocating to modernize liquor laws does not mean they are in agreement with what the legislature intercepts as what that means. One can be in favor of cold beer in the liquor store while opposing liquor where boorish behavior is common with cell phones and loud talking during the movie.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I've sat in the balcony in the Warren tons of times and have never had any problems.


No doubt, as have I. One must also consider that the increased premium charged to sit in the balcony reduces the riff-raff element.

----------


## Roger S

> I'm more in agreement with Jerry on this. They are different than the Onion and I can think of at least two examples how they are not just satire .


Once again... From their about page...




> TheLostOgle.com is an independent news and info website that covers the (occasionally) great state of Oklahoma. The content is satirical in nature and may be considered crude, indifferent, irreverent, politically incorrect, tacky, offensive, etc. Basically, think Daily Show meets frat house meets Onion meets Buzzfeed meets Chive, but not nearly that good. If you have a problem with TLO, the satire is working too well or you need to dumb down your sense of humor.


If you don't want to take them at their word that's fine.... I'm not getting my news from there and that last sentence is pretty much why.

----------


## Jersey Boss

While I am not getting all my news from there I also realize that a site can evolve. A site can be majority satire and still have relevant articles.  Pete providing a link to the TLO when they called out the conflict OKC has in the "name the park" contest and the poll conducted by the Daily Oklahoman.  Pete did not qualify the link as the TLO being strictly satire.  Again, the reader has to have the ability to separate the relevant from the satirical.

----------


## jerrywall

And this piece was definitely not written as a satire piece. I honestly believe it's Fowler's opinion on the subject.

----------


## dankrutka

I've only gone to movie theatres that serve alcohol for the last 6 years (since I moved out of Oklahoma), and in the 20 or so movies I've been to I cannot remember a single problem arising due to alcohol. I really enjoy having a beer during a movie. It enhances the experience for me.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Agreed. As are the articles on Stanley Auto Group, Fallin e mails, etc. Like I wrote earlier, you can be in favor of modern liquor laws but not support all the separate proposed laws on same.  I think one needs to put the article or articles in perspective and not just unilaterally dismiss everything that is published.

----------


## bchris02

> I'm just.... *facepalm*
> 
> This is the worst type of click bait.  TLO has had multiple articles arguing for the modernization of our liquor laws, and to get them in line with more states.  Now when the folks on 23rd do something that does just that, it's "what about the children!" (basically).  Alcohol sales are allowed in movie theaters all over the country with no problems.  Besides, I know so many folks that smuggle in flasks to movie theaters.
> 
> I would bet money if this bill had been vetoed by the governor, there would have been an article lamenting it not passing and attacking her.
> 
> Restrictions can always be put into place, like only allowing one drink per transaction.  How often are people really going to leave the theater to get a drink?


The article was satire, making fun of all the articles against liquor modernization (SQ 792) and medical marijuana.  On the Internet however, a certain subset of people tend to take satire articles seriously.  There was one after the SCOTUS gay marriage decision that stated Obama issued an executive order to change the American flag to the rainbow flag.  It was satire, but it made significant angry rounds on Facebook among people who fell for it.

----------


## okcpatrick

So, just to chime in here...

I think one thing that makes TLO work is that it's hard to describe. I say it's a mix of news, opinion and satire, and it's up to the individual reader to decide which is which.

Also, I don't have a problem with beer and alcohol in movie theatres. At least now now I won't have to sneak it in anymore. As our resident film buff, I emailed Louis to see if he wanted to write about the topic, and that's what he sent me. Whether you agree or disagree, it's almost always a great read. 

Thanks for reading my clickbait site!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Crickets

----------


## jerrywall

> So, just to chime in here...
> 
> I think one thing that makes TLO work is that it's hard to describe. I say it's a mix of news, opinion and satire, and it's up to the individual reader to decide which is which.
> 
> Also, I don't have a problem with beer and alcohol in movie theatres. At least now now I won't have to sneak it in anymore. As our resident film buff, I emailed Louis to see if he wanted to write about the topic, and that's what he sent me. Whether you agree or disagree, it's almost always a great read. 
> 
> Thanks for reading my clickbait site!


Heh. Just to be clear, my problem is with Louis' take, not TLO (and I know Louis from way back). But thanks for joining in.

----------


## Pete

Here is a view of Flix from Broadway Extension:

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete



----------


## OkiePoke

So red!

----------


## rte66man

Are they keeping those fugly cedar trees?

----------


## Pete

Walls are going up.  Also, the new Dolese HQ has started in the upper left corner of the 2nd photo.

----------


## Colbafone

Have they released how many screens this will have? Can't say I've ever been to a Flix, but between the Warren's, Alamo Drafthouse, and Studio Movie Grills I've been too, this seems awfully small. All 3 of those mentioned had rather larger theaters, with a bunch of space to eat and drink in your seat. 

So going only off of that, I'm having a hard time seeing this place having more than maybe... 4 or 5 screens? It's not a problem or anything, just means it might be tough to get tickets for.

----------


## Pete

9 auditoriums with a total theater capacity of 950.

----------


## Colbafone

> 9 auditoriums with a total theater capacity of 950.


Ah, bigger than I thought. Awesome. Forget everything I said, haha.

----------


## Pete



----------


## jn1780

Good to see 4 walls up and roof. Takes forever when your not using raised walls.

----------


## PaddyShack

> Good to see 4 walls up and roof. Takes forever when your not using raised walls.


So an interesting point to mention about the contractor, he comes from up north and said he uses these big tents in order to run large heaters to construct the walls and such throughout the winter season. What he didn't think of was the wind we have. Since I work in the tower I see this site everyday. The crew put up the large tents one day and after 24 hours it was half missing and the rest was torn to shreds. The contractor had to push back his timeline to wait for warmer temps.

----------


## OKC Guy

> So an interesting point to mention about the contractor, he comes from up north and said he uses these big tents in order to run large heaters to construct the walls and such throughout the winter season. What he didn't think of was the wind we have. Since I work in the tower I see this site everyday. The crew put up the large tents one day and after 24 hours it was half missing and the rest was torn to shreds. The contractor had to push back his timeline to wait for warmer temps.


Very interesting, thanks for the insight!

----------


## Pete

From https://twitter.com/JA_OKC:

----------


## Pete



----------


## jn1780

It looks like early next year before they open. Structure isn't even fully enclosed yet.

----------


## Pete



----------


## jn1780

Did a security guard bug you when you took that shot? All I did was drive through to take a look and I saw a security car stop, back up, turn around and start following me.

----------


## Pete

> Did a security guard bug you when you took that shot? All I did was drive through to take a look and I saw a security car stop, back up, turn around and start following me.


No, but that does happen sometimes.

Last time was at The Hill and I had to remind the security guard that those streets are public, although that is not the case in this development.

Those guys have very little to do.  I'm sure a car driving through is about as exciting as it gets.

----------


## Rover

Construction sites are magnets for theft and vandalism. Security should always closely check visitors not naturally there to perform a legitimate function and may just be there to survey whats there.. Its prudent and their job. You can dismiss their importance and make fun of them, but they serve a legitimate needed function.

----------


## Pete

> Construction sites are magnets for theft and vandalism. Security should always closely check visitors not naturally there to perform a legitimate function and may just be there to survey what’s there.. It’s prudent and their job. You can dismiss their importance and make fun of them, but they serve a legitimate needed function.


Nobody said they didn't.

But the guy at The Hill kept shadowing me into areas where there was no construction and was just being a jerk and trying to intimidate me.  All on public streets.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete



----------


## bucktalk

You wonder the slow pace of this project is the same contractor for Britton Road project and getting OKC streetlights working. TAKING. FOREVER. TO. GET. DONE.

----------


## TheTravellers

> You wonder the slow pace of this project is the same contractor for Britton Road project and getting OKC streetlights working. TAKING. FOREVER. TO. GET. DONE.


I know you're probably kidding, but...

Britton's actually open as of 12/24 (may have been earlier, but we haven't been up there for a couple of weeks), and the estimated completion date was November, so they only overshot by less than a month, which isn't bad by OK street/highway construction standards (which are usually pretty pathetic in meeting dates).  OKC streetlights are maintained (mostly) by OG&E and that's a whole other sad, pathetic, ridiculous, stupid story.

----------


## bucktalk

Yes was kidding. But dang....Costco went up so fast and well done. These other projects are beyond slow it seems. 


> I know you're probably kidding, but...
> 
> Britton's actually open as of 12/24 (may have been earlier, but we haven't been up there for a couple of weeks), and the estimated completion date was November, so they only overshot by less than a month, which isn't bad by OK street/highway construction standards (which are usually pretty pathetic in meeting dates).  OKC streetlights are maintained (mostly) by OG&E and that's a whole other sad, pathetic, ridiculous, stupid story.

----------


## jn1780

Last winter, it was said they ran into delays because the covered structure they hoped would allow to lay bricks in the cold didn't work out too well, but here it is another winter and it still seems like they have a lot of work to do. At least they have an enclosed building now.

----------


## sooner88

> Last winter, it was said they ran into delays because the covered structure they hoped would allow to lay bricks in the cold didn't work out too well, but here it is another winter and it still seems like they have a lot of work to do. At least they have an enclosed building now.


Once they knew they were going to miss the holiday premiers, the schedule got bumped to 2020.

----------


## Pete

^

Right, January and February are wastelands in the movie business so might as well wait until spring once you miss the holidays.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete

They are setting up a hiring trailer, so getting pretty close to opening.

----------


## Ryan

Hmm from the looks of it  I say Memorial Day at the earliest.

----------


## Pete

They had said March but it seems that timeframe is going to slip.

----------


## jn1780

If they are hiring now, I would say late March/early April. The outside is all just landscaping.

----------


## Pete

You can see, the brew tanks are installed and it seems they are nearing the finishing stages.

----------


## sooner88

> You can see, the brew tanks are installed and it seems they are nearing the finishing stages.


They were shooting for an opening the weekend of the Bond release, but with that release date being pushed due to the coronavirus scare they're shooting for a 4/10 opening.

----------


## jn1780

What are they going to play when they do open? All the major movies are being postponed.

----------


## bucktalk

Right?  Their timing for this entire project seems to be really, really bad.


> What are they going to play when they do open? All the major movies are being postponed.

----------


## sooner88

> Right?  Their timing for this entire project seems to be really, really bad.


The idea was to open for Trolls 2 and show that it is kid friendly with a grand opening later in the summer when a bigger blockbuster is released. This is obviously in flux as releases get delayed, large gatherings are discouraged and the overall movie going population is depleted.

----------


## bucktalk

Agree. Plus with a grand opening you're trying to build positive momentum.  The possibility of that happening presently is not likely. 




> The idea was to open for Trolls 2 and show that it is kid friendly with a grand opening later in the summer when a bigger blockbuster is released. This is obviously in flux as releases get delayed, large gatherings are discouraged and the overall movie going population is depleted.

----------


## Pete



----------


## jn1780

Looks like their about done. Hopefully they will open someday.

----------


## jerrywall

> Looks like their about done. Hopefully they will open someday.


Yeah, I was wondering about this.  If I was in the process of trying to open up a new movie theater any time in the near future, I'd probably put those plans on hold indefinitely.  I was looking forward to this place, since it's right down the road from me, but I honestly don't know when I'll go to a theater again.

----------


## Eric

> Yeah, I was wondering about this.  If I was in the process of trying to open up a new movie theater any time in the near future, I'd probably put those plans on hold indefinitely.  I was looking forward to this place, since it's right down the road from me, but I honestly don't know when I'll go to a theater again.


I have a client that was in the process of opening a gaming lounge. Aside from the proximity of all the customers being a problem, keeping all the hard surfaces clean would be a nightmare. This project is obviously on indefinite hold unfortunately.

----------


## sgt. pepper

> Yeah, I was wondering about this.  If I was in the process of trying to open up a new movie theater any time in the near future, I'd probably put those plans on hold indefinitely.  I was looking forward to this place, since it's right down the road from me, but I honestly don't know when I'll go to a theater again.


why would you not go to another theater again?

----------


## Rover

> why would you not go to another theater again?


Sitting at home watching my 75" UHD with surround sound, sitting on my comfy sofa, drinking my wine and holding hands with my wife,  without people around talking, checking their cell phones, TALKING on their cell phones, dropping popcorn down my back, sneezing on me......    Those would be pretty good reasons.

----------


## jerrywall

> why would you not go to another theater again?


Are you going to theaters right now?  Do you know when you'll go to a theater again?  Because I sure don't.  

I never said never.  I said I don't know when I would.

But if anyone wants to volunteer as tribute to pack into a theater the first weekend they reopen... go for it.  Just don't come shake my hand afterwards.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Are you going to theaters right now?  Do you know when you'll go to a theater again?  Because I sure don't.  
> 
> I never said never.  I said I don't know when I would.
> 
> But if anyone wants to volunteer as tribute to pack into a theater the first weekend they reopen... go for it.  Just don't come shake my hand afterwards.


I believe Georgia is opening up their theatres May 1st.

----------


## Pete

The studios aren't releasing new films into theaters right now anyway.

Plus, this is traditionally one of the slowest times of the year, the long lull between the holidays and summer break.

----------


## Mel

> Sitting at home watching my 75" UHD with surround sound, sitting on my comfy sofa, drinking my wine and holding hands with my wife,  without people around talking, checking their cell phones, TALKING on their cell phones, dropping popcorn down my back, sneezing on me......    Those would be pretty good reasons.


Absolutely. Wearing jammies, Cats in my lap, and Pause, to hit the Restroom.

----------


## Pete

Construction appears to be complete.

----------


## betts

> Are you going to theaters right now?  Do you know when you'll go to a theater again?  Because I sure don't.  
> 
> I never said never.  I said I don't know when I would.
> 
> But if anyone wants to volunteer as tribute to pack into a theater the first weekend they reopen... go for it.  Just don't come shake my hand afterwards.


I’m with you on this. Sporting events and movies are near the bottom of my list of things I would feel comfortable doing (Shedding a tear for my Thunder season tickets) . Especially since I’ve always felt compelled to get popcorn when I go to a movie, and I definitely cannot imagine being at a movie unmasked. To go to a movie, I will need to know there’s an effective vaccine.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Really looks neat. I was impressed by the little touch of brick world on the outside to make the Xs

----------


## Pete

From The Half Instagram page:

----------


## OKC Guy

Love the led lights under chairs

----------


## Ginkasa

That is interesting the projector is hanging out like that.  I wonder if they've done away with the traditional projection booth.

----------


## Pete

> That is interesting the projector is hanging out like that.  I wonder if they've done away with the traditional projection booth.


I believe so because almost all movies are digital these days.

----------


## Pete

This is an interesting article about how the switch to digital is killing off many small theaters.  Almost all new movies are distributed only in digital format, and it's expensive to convert to the new projection and sound equipment.

https://www.citylab.com/design/2013/...-theater/6625/


But it's a way cheaper method of distribution for the studios.  I worked at Paramount Pictures for a few years and did a lot of consulting in that industry, and celluloid prints were so expensive, while budgeting for any film and for the studio overall, you had a consolidated line item titled 'Prints and Ads'.  It was because creating and distributing all the prints was almost as costly as all the related promotion of a film.  Which is to say, it was a huge expense.

I'll have to look through my old spreadsheets but when you budgeted for a film, there was a certain amount you had to set aside for prints and it was massive.

----------


## jn1780

> That is interesting the projector is hanging out like that.  I wonder if they've done away with the traditional projection booth.


I bet there is still a small closet size room behind the wall and they just have the projector sticking out to maximize space in the auditorium.  The projector is also probably on a track so they wheel it back into that room for maintenance. The digital projectors are huge pieces of equipment and the other modern theaters have one big long projector hallway.

----------


## Ginkasa

> I bet there is still a small closet size room behind the wall and they just have the projector sticking out to maximize space in the auditorium.  The projector is also probably on a track so they wheel it back into that room for maintenance. The digital projectors are huge pieces of equipment and the other modern theaters have one big long projector hallway.


Yep, that's about what I figured. Before I left the industry, I had seen some discussion on moving away from the long hallway/booth and moving to something more like this.  I just hadn't seen it in practice yet.

----------


## bucktalk

I love this type of insight and info. Thanks for sharing! 



> This is an interesting article about how the switch to digital is killing off many small theaters.  Almost all new movies are distributed only in digital format, and it's expensive to convert to the new projection and sound equipment.
> 
> https://www.citylab.com/design/2013/...-theater/6625/
> 
> 
> But it's a way cheaper method of distribution for the studios.  I worked at Paramount Pictures for a few years and did a lot of consulting in that industry, and celluloid prints were so expensive, while budgeting for any film and for the studio overall, you had a consolidated line item titled 'Prints and Ads'.  It was because creating and distributing all the prints was almost as costly as all the related promotion of a film.  Which is to say, it was a huge expense.
> 
> I'll have to look through my old spreadsheets but when you budgeted for a film, there was a certain amount you had to set aside for prints and it was massive.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> I love this type of insight and info. Thanks for sharing!


Me too. I think that it's American Film Institute that has as part of its mission to save and restore old celluloid films.

----------


## MikeLucky

Going to the movie theater is one of the things I absolutely miss the most.  Showbiz in Edmond is back open and showing some classic movies too.  I will definitely going at some point this weekend.

----------


## rte66man

I wonder if they've given any thought to opening the brewpub and restaurant for takeout.

----------


## Pete

> I wonder if they've given any thought to opening the brewpub and restaurant for takeout.


Some theaters are already reopening so I suspect they'll be doing the same too.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> Some theaters are already reopening so I suspect they'll be doing the same too.


Are there any decent new movies to screen? Usually you hear about summer blockbusters coming, but things seem pretty quiet.

----------


## Ginkasa

No new movies.  They're playing more recent box office hits and some older classics as well, generally.

----------


## Ohwiseone

Just posted an update on their website. 
https://www.flixbrewhouse.com/

Basically they are going to open for Tenet in July if it doesn't get pushed. Unknown if the first day is going to be the 17th of july or if they are going to open a few weeks ahead like AMC and Cinemark are planning on doing.

----------


## sooner88

> Just posted an update on their website. 
> https://www.flixbrewhouse.com/
> 
> Basically they are going to open for Tenet in July if it doesn't get pushed. Unknown if the first day is going to be the 17th of july or if they are going to open a few weeks ahead like AMC and Cinemark are planning on doing.


It says that they plan to open in the weeks that lead up to the 7/17 premier of Tenet.

----------


## Pete

Flix was planning to reopen in conjuntion with the relese of Christopher Nolan's TENENT on August 12th, but the movie release has been pushed back indefinitely and so has the theater reopening.

----------


## Pete

(photo is mine from Sunday)

Flix Brewhouse to open to the public in September
by: KFOR-TV and K. Querry

Posted: Aug 20, 2020
OKLAHOMA CITY (KFOR)  A new movie theater and microbrewery is set to open its first Oklahoma location next month.

Flix Brewhouse will open to the public on Wednesday, Sept. 2.

After postponing our opening date due to the COVID-19 outbreak, our excitement has only continued to build, Flix General Manager Nick Toros said. We look forward to opening our doors and bringing a new experience to the Oklahoma City Metro.

Flix auditoriums feature state-of-the-art digital projection and sound, comfortable stadium seating, parabolic screens, reserved seating, and server call systems that allow guests to order silently.

Were changing the game for movie theaters and moviegoers across the country, Toros continued. No longer are guests coming to just sit down and watch a movie  theyre coming to encounter an elevated experience that will keep them returning for more.

Guests will be able to eat hand-tossed pizzas, tasty burgers, and wings while trying out dozens of craft beers. Officials say Flix has its own craft beers and more than 11 taps of local craft beer favorites including Angry Scotsman, Anthem, Coop Ale Works, Elk Valley, Iron Monk, Lively, Prairie Artisan, Roughtail, Skydance, Stonecloud, and Vanessa House.

Due to the pandemic, Flix has also invested in an indoor air quality system that treats the air in an occupied space.

Also, guests will be required to wear masks upon entrance.

Upon entry, masks will be required by guests but can be taken off while seated if eating or inside the theater or at a table in the Pub. Guests that are not consuming food or drinks should wear their masks when in their auditoriums, the theater said in a news release.

Flix will premiere Christopher Nolans newest blockbuster Tenet while offering promotions like $1 popcorn, $1 sodas, and $3 Flix beers.

----------


## Ohwiseone

Did the "soft opening" last night at this place. 

Its impressive and the food is very good. My wife had some sort of hamburger that had quite the spice level on it. The have a pale ale that they brew in house that is fantastic. 

If you don't mind people sometimes running in front of you while watching a film, I would highly recommend this place. 

Also, you can go and get the food and not see a film, Patio also looked nice as well.

----------


## Pete

Press release:

***********

ST. PATRICK’S DAY IN SEPTEMBER

WHAT:
Flix Brewhouse (Flix) will host The Boondock Saints FanFest in honor of the St. Patrick’s Day celebrations that were missed this year due to COVID-19. Flix FanFest events feature crafted movie parties in celebration of a fan favorite title. Events at other Flix locations have featured movies such as The Princess Bride, Labyrinth and Ghostbusters.

Free souvenir pint glasses are included with admission. Tickets go on sale Friday, September 11 at FlixBrewhouse.com.

“We can’t wait to celebrate, socially responsibly, with our new guests in OKC,” Flix Marketing Manager Summer Hasan said. “We believe our FanFests are the absolute best way to re-experience your favorite films on the big screen. Guests can look forward to more FanFests in the future with popular throwbacks like Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan, Airplane!, Pulp Fiction and Beetlejuice.”

WHERE:
Flix Brewhouse
8590 Broadway Ext
Oklahoma City, OK 73114

WHEN:
Thursday to Saturday, Sept. 17-19, 2020

COST:
$7 – includes tickets and pint glass

MENU:
Themed food items and a signature beer are exclusively available during the Flix FanFest events.
The Saint Irish Stout Burger
All-beef patty topped with cheddar cheese, bacon, lettuce, tomato and fried onion rings with HP™ sauce and a stout compound butter on a brioche bun.

Dafoe King Mango Golden Ale
Fruit-infused version of Flix’s popular mainstay, Flix Golden Ale.

----------


## shawnw

kinda seems like a bad idea -- drunk people couldn't social distance if they wanted to

----------


## BoulderSooner

> kinda seems like a bad idea -- drunk people couldn't social distance if they wanted to


this is laugh out loud   ...

why would we want business to make money and survive

----------


## jedicurt

> this is laugh out loud   ...
> 
> why would we want business to make money and survive


it is possible to social distance a business and make money, for most of them...  a movie theater is one of those

----------


## shawnw

> this is laugh out loud   ...
> 
> why would we want business to make money and survive


I'm pro this business being open and showing movies and serving customer drinks etc. But throwing a big party seems out of touch.

----------


## TheTravellers

> it is possible to social distance a business and make money, for most of them...  a movie theater is one of those


Is it, though?  I've read most movie theaters make incredible percentages of their profit from their concessions, not tickets sold, and if you only have a percentage of a full audience there, that goes down.  However, with this place serving more than soda, popcorn, and candy, I'm sure that will help them make more than your average AMC/Regal theater.  That, and they're showing nth-run movies instead of first-run.

----------


## jn1780

> I'm pro this business being open and showing movies and serving customer drinks etc. But throwing a big party seems out of touch.


Is it a "big party" though? Sounds like a normal day for Flix, but with a special theme day and  drink special. Most people going to Flix are going to have one alcoholic beverage with their dinner so I don't really see what makes this day different. The capacity is still the same and I doubt your going to be seeing a bunch of people walking around drunk.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> That, and they're showing nth-run movies instead of first-run.


Bill and Ted/Tenet are pretty current.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Bill and Ted/Tenet are pretty current.


I have no idea what's actually playing there, was just going by the list posted about the FanFest movies, thought that's all they were doing, didn't know they opened for real and are showing first-runs.

----------


## fromdust

Went here a couple of weeks ago before I left the States for work again. Although the only beer I tried was the Scottish ale I am looking forward in trying the others. My disappointment came when they told me they stopped making the stout as that is my favorite style.

----------


## Anonymous.

They have closed all Flix Brewhouses until further notice. Worsening pandemic cited as reason.

----------


## Pete

Great.  We just featured them in the Gazette Holiday Guide that got sent to the printer yesterday.

----------


## Pete

They reopen today after a long closure.

----------


## MikeLucky

I'm excited for this.  Wife and I already have our tickets to go see Cruella tomorrow evening.  I hated the thought of this theater sitting there just barely finished and empty and not being used.  Now, I only have the MWC Warren to cry over. lol

----------


## Pete

I bet this place starts to kick some serious arse.

It's a great concept and unlike anything else in OKC.  Their timing was terrible but I expect they will soon be raging.


Chicken n Pickle is doing very well and these two places will really feed off one another.

----------


## MikeLucky

Well, mixed review for tonight.  Theater is fantastic.  The service was like they literally pulled people off of the street yesterday and are teaching them on the job.  To sit in the lobby/bar area, you order at the designated area at the end of the bar, get a number, then it is taken to your table.  After waiting for quite a while here comes our food. Nevermind that we didn't have our drinks or silver ware yet.  Manager came over and comped the whole meal.

So, once we got into the theater we tried the wait service there. Really disjointed and not anywhere near where it should be. Oh, and the box of candy my wife got was stale and expired in August of 2020. Also, they add an automatic 18% gratuity to limit the time spent signing receipts in the dark theater while the movie is still on.

None of it was stuff that can't be fixed through time and training.  Fun to be back at the theater again.

----------


## jn1780

> Well, mixed review for tonight.  Theater is fantastic.  The service was like they literally pulled people off of the street yesterday and are teaching them on the job.  To sit in the lobby/bar area, you order at the designated area at the end of the bar, get a number, then it is taken to your table.  After waiting for quite a while here comes our food. Nevermind that we didn't have our drinks or silver ware yet.  Manager came over and comped the whole meal.
> 
> So, once we got into the theater we tried the wait service there. Really disjointed and not anywhere near where it should be. Oh, and the box of candy my wife got was stale and expired in August of 2020. Also, they add an automatic 18% gratuity to limit the time spent signing receipts in the dark theater while the movie is still on.
> 
> None of it was stuff that can't be fixed through time and training.  Fun to be back at the theater again.


I'm sure it will get better. Service levels are down everywhere. They pretty much are starting up as a new restaurant/theater.

----------


## MikeLucky

> I'm sure it will get better. Service levels are down everywhere. They pretty much are starting up as a new restaurant/theater.



That's my assumption. We were patient with them and laughed off most of it, especially after the manager immediately comped our dinner, which is also why we ordered more food and drinks during the movie.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I'm sure it will get better. Service levels are down everywhere. They pretty much are starting up as a new restaurant/theater.


Not everywhere - two of the three Jimmy's Eggs we've been to have had good service (16th/May sucked so much that we walked out after we ordered our food, but before we got it), and New State and Frida also had good, normal service.  Will be nice to see something in a theater again - we're looking forward to going to Rodeo to see Summer of Soul.  Sorry, thread hijack over.

----------

